
Hiring data scientists to cure HIV - starpilot
https://www.amfar.org/Magnet-Grants-RFP/
======
starpilot
Have to partner with an HIV researcher, saw this on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/dmggms/cur...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/dmggms/curing_hivthis_is_where_you_come_in_research/)

